# Angel De Kiev (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Poema dedicado e inspirado por dos mujeres que conoci en intimidad durante mi viaje a la Union Sovietica a fines del ano 1988, ambas siendo amigas y de la ciudad de Kiev en la Ucraina. 

Angel de la Ucraina, ojos oscuros en misterio 
alumbran imaginacion en deseos 
por belleza de tierra Slavica 
fertil de mujer krasna 
grandesa de passion como pais 
de la Union Sovietica 
enamora en maneras sencillas

Angel de la Ucraina, cabello castano 
desendiendo sobre devutchka de fuego 
ardiente en sexualidad juvenil 
marfil blanco de piel decorada 
por pezones rojos en rubi 
figura pintada de mujer adorna mi fantasia 

Angel de la Ucraina fuego de cuerpo 
en juventud acalorada en sexualidad
mientras frio de hielo Siberiano acorrala
vientos del este soplan sin piedad 
nieve cubre paisaje en hermosura pura 
Svetlana en ternura de besos emociona calor 
Svetlana en senos de dulzura 
delicia al tacto de nuestro encuentro 

Angel De La Ucraina, ternura timida de rosa virgin 
delicia paladar en sabor delicado
jardin de suavidad umedese sed de lujoria
Svetlana en tormenta de batalla 
rais en calor de rosa florece en hermosura mutua 

Angel De La Ucraina, Svetlana en danza Rusa 
cuerpos se expresan deseos a cantos 
en melodia harmoniosa
piernas como brazos de arbol extienden hacia el sol
erredandose, atrapandose con impetitud frenetica 
de momento clave 

Angel De La Ucraina, fronteras dividen 
distancias alejan, nunca para olvidar belleza 
nocturna vivida en esplendor pasado 

. la palabra “krasna” significa “bella” en Ruso


----------

